# They're Here!!! They're Here!!!



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

my party shorts came in yesterday afternoon. can't wait to try them on! i'm at work right now so pics will follow this evening. 

now, how long should i wait before my next order?


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: There Here!!! There Here!!!*

however long it takes to open a browser


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: There Here!!! There Here!!!*

mmmm party shorts:dr


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: There Here!!! There Here!!!*

I'm starting to find it's best to always have at least one order on the go....that way no matter what you always have something to look forward to!


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: There Here!!! There Here!!!*


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: There Here!!! There Here!!!*

Mmmmmm :dr :dr


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: There Here!!! There Here!!!*



Timberlake2006 said:


> however long it takes to open a browser


:r

I LOVE those.. Pics pleaseo


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: There Here!!! There Here!!!*



Leeboob said:


> now, how long should i wait before my next order?


Why?
Sounds like you waited long enough to me.
Man Law:
You receive package, new order should already be placed.
Superb Man Law:
You receive package, new order was already placed well in advance.

Light those pups up.
Enjoy!


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: There Here!!! There Here!!!*

I've heard great things about these sticks, can't wait to try some!

btw, "they're here"


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: There Here!!! There Here!!!*

What? you have not placed the next order yet?
Another man law: when one order arrives the next order should arrive tomorrow. :ss Looking forward to the P**n.


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: There Here!!! There Here!!!*

Post some pics, other than the common theme of no pics - you have some great smokes there


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: There Here!!! There Here!!!*

Congrats on the purchase!

How long should you wait? You mean you haven't ordered yet?


----------



## OP8 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: There Here!!! There Here!!!*

I got my first box last wednesday. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=61739
Can't wait to try 'em either.
:tpd: Order now & order often.


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: There Here!!! There Here!!!*

so i guess i should order some more pretty quick.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

*Re: There Here!!! There Here!!!*

Lately I just don't feel exactly right if I don't have at least one box in the air at all times.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: There Here!!! There Here!!!*

Congrats, Party Shorts ARE a party in a box!

I say you order up some Boli PCs right now to keep them company! :ss


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: There Here!!! There Here!!!*

damn tom! you must have read my mind. i just, not more than 2 minutes ago, ordered a box of boli pc's and a box of fonseca cadettes.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: There Here!!! There Here!!!*

I still have yet to try one of those, I've had the counter part(or what I think is the counterpart) RASCC, but never those ones.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: There Here!!! There Here!!!*

Slide the box open and smoke one.

Great choice. However, if they are lonely... Boli PCs or another box of shorts will realy make you a Habano Whore !!!

WTG !!


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: There Here!!! There Here!!!*

I do believe Leeboob's descent is picking up some speed.   

I'm waiting patiently for the "Hey guys, check out my new cabinet humidor" thread.


----------



## Moosie (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: There Here!!! There Here!!!*

AGL Abr 06's are smoking great.:ss


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: There Here!!! There Here!!!*

We are all afflicted by the same disease William. Hey, we only have 1 life to live, so

ENJOY YOURSELF!


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice purchases! One day I will be able to purchase those....one day...:s


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm Party Shorts (in Homer Simpson voice) Gotta love the PS's!!!!


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: There Here!!! There Here!!!*



icehog3 said:


> Congrats, Party Shorts ARE a party in a box!
> 
> I say you order up some Boli PCs right now to keep them company! :ss


And dont walk runnn to the computer  your tast buds wont regret it


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice:dr ... Enjoy the goodies, but like everyone else said...Better to coordinate and have a box on the way at all times!!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I love those little guys. I bet they won't last long.:ss Glad to hear you followed up with BPCs and cadetes.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I want pics! :c


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

sorry about no pics. i ended up having to work late yesterday evening and didn't really care too much for posting pics when i finally got home. hopefully i'll get home on time this evening and feel like postin' some shots.

Lee


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh, the suspense is killing me! :hn


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

maybe if we all chant for pictures.....

post the pics
post the pics
post the pics..............


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> maybe if we all chant for pictures.....
> 
> post the pics
> post the pics
> post the pics..............


post the pics!
post the pics!
post the pics!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

pics pics pics pics pics.....


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

burninator said:


> pics pics pics pics pics.....


pictures
pictures
pictures
pictures


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

i took some pics with my phone but i couldn't get it to go through to my e-mail. if you want i'll send them to your phones...

i'll get some batteries for my camera and get them up, sometime.

Lee


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

anticlimactic


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

LiteHedded said:


> anticlimactic


my ass!


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

Leeboob said:


> my ass!


YEA!
now that's what I'm talkin' about


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Shoot, I was hoping it was Culebra's released again.


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Shoot, I was hoping it was Culebra's released again.


i love your avatar. my daughter watches fosters and that little dude cracks me up.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for the pics! That's a great smoke. I had one last night (thanks spooble!) and I love them! :ss


----------

